# Budget DIY Field Shelter - is this ok?



## Storminateacup (28 October 2010)

My OH tells me that he is going to make a field shelter for our 3 horses, ( A 16.2hh IDxCob, 15.hh Heavy gypsy Cob, and 15hh AQH mare) as follows:-

Size 16ft x 12ft. 
Roof old corrougated iron sheeting, 
Sides and back corrougated (spelling?) sheeting, 
4ft of ply kick boards inside.
No concrete base, hardcore or flooring
Field is boggy!

I do not think this is remotely large enough for 3, and I do not think the material is either safe for horses, particularly young horses, nor suitable for roofing without a lining, as the roof will make the shelter freezing in winter and boiling hot in summer and will cause condensation and drips. 

Can I have H & H forum folk for advice on this, - primarily to give OH!!!!

Many thanks


----------



## missyme10 (28 October 2010)

My honest opinion...............I doubt your horses would ever be in it long enough to cause condensation 

In my experience, horses dont bother with shelters, and only do so if there is an association of food with them, or unless they are complete wimps and really feel the cold badly and even then if they are used to being at grass, they tend to just stay out because at least they can munch still x


----------



## Storminateacup (28 October 2010)

missyme10 said:



			My honest opinion...............I doubt your horses would ever be in it long enough to cause condensation 

In my experience, horses dont bother with shelters, and only do so if there is an association of food with them, or unless they are complete wimps and really feel the cold badly and even then if they are used to being at grass, they tend to just stay out because at least they can munch still x
		
Click to expand...

My old boy stayed in his field shelter a lot when we had the heavy snow, 3 weeks at about a foot or more deep in places. He was always in there.

In summer I found my youngster and the old fellow sheltering from the flies in the middle of the afternoon.
When it rains heavily the older horse always makes for a shelter, he hates rain on his head.


----------



## Enfys (28 October 2010)

Storminateacup said:



			My OH tells me that he is going to make a field shelter for our 3 horses, ( A 16.2hh IDxCob, 15.hh Heavy gypsy Cob, and 15hh AQH mare) as follows:-

Size 16ft x 12ft. 
Roof old corrougated iron sheeting, like mine
Sides and back corrougated (spelling?) sheeting, I just use marine ply
4ft of ply kick boards inside.No kickboards
No concrete base, hardcore or flooring Neither have mine, just straw in winter 
Field is boggy! Put it on the highest and driest part you can for a start then, maybe consider hardcore around it

I do not think this is remotely large enough for 3 I have just seen 2 foals, 3 x 15h mares AND two 12.2h jersey bullocks voluntarily jammed into an 8' x 16' shelter quite happily - nutters, and I do not think the material is either safe for horses, particularly young horses Not perfect but not the worst either, a lot of shelters are made with corrugated sheeting, it wouldn't bother me particularly as long as the kickboards are high enough, We use *just* marine ply for the sides and use waterproofing paint, cheaper to replace a smashed sheet of ply than Vets bills., nor suitable for roofing without a lining, as the roof will make the shelter freezing in winter and boiling hot in summer and will cause condensation and drips. Not necessarily, a shelter is just that, a shelter, there is way more ventilation in one than a stable, and the horses have the *choice* to use it or not. None of my shelters have lined roofs, none sweat and we have had temps up to 40C this summer. Make sure that the roof is sloped sufficiently for water to run straight off, use *proper screws* to fasten the corrugated and put them through the *ridges* of the corrugated *not* the troughs. Can I have H & H forum folk for advice on this, - primarily to give OH!!!!

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

...


----------



## Honey08 (28 October 2010)

It would be better if it could be bigger - 20 feet perhaps.
I don't think that the shelter will suffer from condensation as it will have airflow throughout all the time as theres no door..
I'd perhaps have the kickboards full height.
If the field is boggy, put a lot of hardcore down, and a good surround of hardcore.  Not sure that I know what you mean by flooring other than concrete?
As someone said, they'll not use it a lot, more as a wind block, or from flies in summer, but at least you will have one...


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 October 2010)

I primarily agree with the above.  I have met very few horses who actually use a field shelter of their own accord.

I would be worried about the size, however it isn't massively out - shelters don't need to be huge.  My greatest concern is the ground.  I have a boggy field and there is no way I would put a shelter in it without concrete.


----------



## Natalie_H (28 October 2010)

Friend has one of a similar size with similar construction. When ours were temporarily staying at hers, we found our two TBs, and her ID all in it one day when it was very hot - so it may work.

As an aside, we have two field shelters at home. My TB is actually a very good doer, but he uses them in the heat & when it rains. When we had the floods last year, he had stayed in it all day long - evident by the amount of manure. He will actually trot /canter towards into it when starts to rain.

One particularly rare hot day this year, my Dad was poo picking and my horse was in the field shelter. Dad said he watched him leave the shelter, graze for 1 minute, then promptly return into it because it was still too hot.

So although some don't use them, there are those who utilise them fully!


----------



## HollyWoozle (28 October 2010)

My horses live out 24/7 all year round but with constant access to stables as shelter - they DO use them! They are not wussy types (ISH, pony and shettie) and we have had other which all enjoy the shelter when it's sunny or raining, or if it's really miserable and windy.

We also have a field shelter which my Stepdad built. It is just ply wood with wood on the roof and then that green roofing material. It doesn't have a floor either and a lot of our field gets very muddy but this is not a problem in the shelter. The ponies have used it a lot and we just put shredded paper on the floor and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Enfys (28 October 2010)

HollyWoozle said:



			My horses live out 24/7 all year round but with constant access to stables as shelter - they DO use them! QUOTE]

My stallion (Quarter Horse, so a native basically) is the biggest wuss going, he usually runs for shelter at the first drop of rain, never fails to make us laugh (unless it is hot and he wants a shower) he practically lives in his shelter, he's like a snail sometimes just his head is sticking out. Winter, summer, wind, rain, snow, sun he's in there, he LOVES his house. Some of my others use it if it is windy, or there is an ice storm but mainly they'll go and find shelter in the pines.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Natalie_H (28 October 2010)

enfys said:



			My stallion (Quarter Horse, so a native basically) is the biggest wuss going, he usually runs for shelter at the first drop of rain, never fails to make us laugh (unless it is hot and he wants a shower) he practically lives in his shelter, he's like a snail sometimes just his head is sticking out. Winter, summer, wind, rain, snow, sun he's in there, he LOVES his house. Some of my others use it if it is windy, r there is an ice storm but mainly they'll go and find shelter in the pines.
		
Click to expand...

This is EXACTLY what mine is like Enfys. Once watched him leg it to the field shelter after a couple of spots of rain, and he took a long route round the edge of the field under the conifers then under the hawthorns, rather than the shorter direct route to avoid getting wet! Often see just his head poking out watching the world go by. He loves his shelter, but does not particularly like being stabled.


----------

